# Hey from Canada



## cinder01 (Mar 15, 2010)

New archer from Southern Manitoba here. Sayin hi! Many Canucks round here?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome, there are a few of us..............Amherstburg, Ontario:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to best Archery site on the Net!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* cinder01. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT!!!:wink:


----------



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome from Ontario.Anything you need to know about archery,you will learn on this site.It's the best.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

cinder01 said:


> New archer from Southern Manitoba here. Sayin hi! Many Canucks round here?


One more canuck here now. Welcome


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Tiltucky Canuck here ! Welcome to the site !!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## nx2001 (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to AT.
Also a Canadian here. =)


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT, there's a few canucks lurking round these parts


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

How are you ,eh!!GO Canada Go!!!We are Awesome!!


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Cheers*

Regina SK here...home of the 2011 OUTDOOR 3D CANADIAN Nationals...SEE U ALL THERE...and welcome...


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Welcome*

Ditto the above, great sight to be on, tons to learn hear and awesome deals to be had!!


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT !


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

